

Project Manager - kabartlett01

I am a seasoned IT&#x2F;Software Project Manager looking for remote work. If you have any or know of any openings then please let me know and I will send my resume to you. Thanks!
======
tejasm
You might want to check out this link -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7829042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7829042)

Also, a similar link would be setup for the month of July.

All the best!

Edit: Had the wrong link earlier.

